# Back-up and Defender



## nerv11 (Sep 2, 2009)

I figured I'd just make one post.

Back-Up
So how does W8 backup software work exactly? I've tried it once or twice, but it left me confused. It doesn't mirror exact folder (which is what I wish it would do), instead it creates a root folder or something.
So if the back-up drive is disk B, and my original media is on disk A, and disk A broke, how would I go to access disk B's files? Or do I need to perform some sort of function?

Defender
I understand this is W8 built-in anti-virus program. Is it enabled by default? How well does it perform? Should I optimize it somehow? Should I install AVG Free anyway?

Much thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Back-Up
> So how does W8 backup software work exactly? I've tried it once or twice, but it left me confused. It doesn't mirror exact folder (which is what I wish it would do), instead it creates a root folder or something.
> So if the back-up drive is disk B, and my original media is on disk A, and disk A broke, how would I go to access disk B's files? Or do I need to perform some sort of function?


It's basically the same thing from Windows 7. It backups important non-windows data to a external drive incase Window's crashes. If you need to restore it Windows will do it all for you.

It doesn't backup software just personal files.



> Defender
> I understand this is W8 built-in anti-virus program. Is it enabled by default? How well does it perform? Should I optimize it somehow? Should I install AVG Free anyway?


Keep Defender as the stock AV. It is a fine program and is designed for Windows 8 and made by Microsoft.

AVG seems to have many issues with Windows 8, always causing false viruses.


----------



## nerv11 (Sep 2, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It's basically the same thing from Windows 7. It backups important non-windows data to a external drive incase Window's crashes. If you need to restore it Windows will do it all for you.
> 
> It doesn't backup software just personal files.


But I know I can select specific drives or folders to be kept as back-up. If disk A goes down, am I able to immediately access disk B? Or does another drive have to replace the broken disk A and then the data transferred back to the new disk A?




Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Keep Defender as the stock AV. It is a fine program and is designed for Windows 8 and made by Microsoft.
> 
> AVG seems to have many issues with Windows 8, always causing false viruses.


So no real configuration required then, turned on by default?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you had a different AV installed previously, then it disables Windows Defender. And it needs to be enabled: How to Enable Windows Defender on Windows 8 | windows 7 genuine


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

nerv11 said:


> But I know I can select specific drives or folders to be kept as back-up. If disk A goes down, am I able to immediately access disk B? Or does another drive have to replace the broken disk A and then the data transferred back to the new disk A?


 You'll need a new disk A before access disk B.



> So no real configuration required then, turned on by default?


Yes it should be on by default otherwise it will be yelling at you.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you're using the windows backup to an external (or different internal drive) then you also have the option to do an image based backup in addition to the standard "file" backup. I'd HIGHLY recommend doing that. The benefit is if your HD fails, you can boot to a windows disk, select repair, and reload your complete HD to a new drive. Obviously it will only be as current as the last image backup, but all applications, settings, and files will be there and you should be up and running in short order.


----------

